# Mobile dialing codes



## MaidenScotland

Seems that we are to get new dialing codes.


----------



## Lanason

egypt mobile ????


----------



## Lanason

pssst don't mention the rugby :sorry:
:behindsofa:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> egypt mobile ????




Yes.. I have the details but I am not at home so I can't cut and paste.
Email sent from the BCA gives details


----------



## iCaesar

yes they are considering to add a 0 after 01...
as in 01281122XX will be 010281122XX ... its not confirmed when they will do that tho


----------



## bermac

Mobinil codes will be changed as below:

Current -> To Be
012 -> 0122
017 -> 0127
018 -> 0128
0150 -> 0120

got this from our telephone people at work


----------



## gerhardme1954

yup, ran out of numbers. Needs to move from 10 to 11 numbers...


----------



## bat

This is going to be fun.


----------



## iCaesar

i saw this posted on a group wall on facebook:

New Code | Old Code | Service Supplier


----------



## iCaesar

Clearer : 
New ...................| Old ..........................| Service Supplier


----------



## hhaddad

*it's official*



iCaesar said:


> Clearer :
> New ...................| Old ..........................| Service Supplier


Quote from youm7 today
The Egyptian National Telecommunications Regulatory Authority (NTRA) announced they decided to add an extra digit to all cell phone numbers in Egypt to 11 numbers instead of 10. This addition will be activated on October 6.
NTRA said cell phone numbers will increase in number of digits by adding a number for each mobile company. 

An extra 2 will be added after the 01 code for all current numbers in Mobinil Company. An extra 0 will be added after the 01 code for all current numbers in Vodafone Company. 

An extra 1 will be added after the 01 code for all current numbers in Etisalat Company. The rest of cell phone numbers won't change.

Executive director of NTRA Amr Badawi said this action will be executed, according to the international standards, to preserve stability of the telecommunications market and guarantee that every mobile owner won't lose his number.

Badawi also said there will be a transitional period starting on October 6 that will last four months. In this period, the cell phone lines will work with both the new and old numbers and if one dials an old number, the caller will receive a voice message to inform of the new number.

All mobile companies will be obligated to launch commercial campaigns to inform its clients on how to deal with the numbers' renewal. "This action was taken since current cell phone numbers are about to run out because of the steady increase of mobile owners, estimated at an increase of a million people per month," Badawi said.


----------



## iCaesar

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.egypt.updatephonebook


----------



## Lanason

Lanason said:


> pssst don't mention the rugby :sorry:
> :behindsofa:


S****** .....................................:clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

To All Vodafone users

The below app. will update your contacts with the new numbering plan

1- Download the Below application (ENGeZLY) http://engezly.vodafone.com.eg/ (browse from you phone device only) and install it.

2- Update the application on 6 October 2011.

3- Enter the application and choose icon “phone-book update".

5- The updates of numbering will be for all the operators numbers (Vodafone-Mobinil-Etisalat).

6- land line numbers and international will be the same with no changes".

7- Enjoy Our "Engezly" With Renumbering software.

* This Renumbering icon will work normally Thursday 6 Oct 2011 Vodafone.


To All Mobinil Users

1- Send an empty message (Just type space then enter) to 1717.

2- A link will be sent to you to download the application that will update all the numbers of your phonebook automatically.

3- The application will be available starting from Thursday 6-10-2011 and not before that date.

4- This application will update the numbering system for the three operators (Mobinil – Vodafone – Etisalat ).

5- land line numbers and international will be the same with no changes".

I hope this is useful,


Kindly note this important announcement and take actions to update your WIW/contacts and clients accordingly:

The news source link: News Data


----------



## marimar

MaidenScotland said:


> To All Vodafone users
> 
> The below app. will update your contacts with the new numbering plan
> 
> 1- Download the Below application (ENGeZLY) http://engezly.vodafone.com.eg/ (browse from you phone device only) and install it.
> 
> 2- Update the application on 6 October 2011.
> 
> 3- Enter the application and choose icon “phone-book update".
> 
> 5- The updates of numbering will be for all the operators numbers (Vodafone-Mobinil-Etisalat).
> 
> 6- land line numbers and international will be the same with no changes".
> 
> 7- Enjoy Our "Engezly" With Renumbering software.
> 
> * This Renumbering icon will work normally Thursday 6 Oct 2011 Vodafone.
> 
> 
> To All Mobinil Users
> 
> 1- Send an empty message (Just type space then enter) to 1717.
> 
> 2- A link will be sent to you to download the application that will update all the numbers of your phonebook automatically.
> 
> 3- The application will be available starting from Thursday 6-10-2011 and not before that date.
> 
> 4- This application will update the numbering system for the three operators (Mobinil – Vodafone – Etisalat ).
> 
> 5- land line numbers and international will be the same with no changes".
> 
> I hope this is useful,
> 
> 
> Kindly note this important announcement and take actions to update your WIW/contacts and clients accordingly:
> 
> The news source link: News Data


Hi, just wondering if anyone has used these ways to change their numbers in their phones and if so, does it work, is it reliable?


----------



## Lanason

If you have an iPhone use this app Felsaree3 to automatically update your phone book
Works really well


----------



## aykalam

marimar said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone has used these ways to change their numbers in their phones and if so, does it work, is it reliable?


I am with Mobinil (pay as you go) and tried the 1717 thing, it didn't work. I guess you need to have a contract with the operator for this stuff to work


----------



## Lanason

Use the iPhone app or are you not an iPhone user ;-)


----------



## Lanason

Use the iPhone app - or are you not an apple freak ;-)


----------



## bat

Lanason said:


> Use the iPhone app - or are you not an apple freak ;-)


You've got 80 million plus people today trying to use the apps etc and nobody I know have managed to do it successfully, 
The whole company today spent there time with there mobiles, 
Another Israeli plot to sabotage this country!!


----------



## Lanason

I guess not many have iPhones !!!! I ran the app this evening - all done 180 numbers changed in 5 mins
Simples


----------



## Elle72

MaidenScotland said:


> Seems that we are to get new dialing codes.


What a mess now my number is 0111 ...............why couldn t they just started new codes for new customers, thewy messed up so many phones. thank god I didn t have many local numbers on my Iphone because etisalat doesn t have the update yet to fix the numbers they got it for all other phone except Iphone... now I m starting to think it is a conspiracy to make my life a mess..... this country is so complicated I had to look all over dokki to find my hazelnut creamer geeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lanason

Elle72 said:


> What a mess now my number is 0111 ...............why couldn t they just started new codes for new customers, thewy messed up so many phones. thank god I didn t have many local numbers on my Iphone because etisalat doesn t have the update yet to fix the numbers they got it for all other phone except Iphone... now I m starting to think it is a conspiracy to make my life a mess..... this country is so complicated I had to look all over dokki to find my hazelnut creamer geeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


If you have an iPhone use this app Felsaree3 to automatically update your phone book no matter which network you are on
Works really well


----------



## Elle72

Lanason said:


> If you have an iPhone use this app Felsaree3 to automatically update your phone book no matter which network you are on
> Works really well


thanks you are really well informed


----------



## GM1

All the providers have a solution on their website. 
I received a sms from Vodafone with a link, after clicking on it, a small program was downloaded (it took a while, due to the server overload), installed and changed my phonebook to the new numbers in less than a minute.


----------



## bat

Lanason said:


> If you have an iPhone use this app Felsaree3 to automatically update your phone book no matter which network you are on
> Works really well


Yes it's done.


----------



## Moe599

Just downloaded the app from Mobinil to my phone and worked great. 2 minutes

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## kevinthegulf

Fantastic
updated my mobinil blackberry following advice on here, simple & seems effective


----------



## aykalam

After I sent a second txt to 1717 I got the link from Mobinil, all done now


----------



## hhaddad

Etisalat say send empty sms to1111 and follow the link.Did it and downloaded the app on my Nokia C6.00 and got a bad certificate report.Guess I've got to do it the hard way.


----------



## GM1

maybe you can try the app from one of the other providers?


----------

